# Cage size



## MissC (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking that maybe Lady would like a friend in the future.. Though i'm not too sure if her cage is big enough to hold 2..

This is the cage she has...
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/birds/bird_cages_and_accessories/large_parakeet_cages/19491

Please let me know if u think it big enough for two cockatiels..


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Personally I don't think it is. Although it's very tall, it's quite narrow (for it's height). 'Tiels really do better with wider cages - particularly if they're sharing. We have this cage for our two: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/birds/bird_cages_and_accessories/large_parakeet_cages/40967 It's pretty much the smallest I'd go for two 'tiels. Remember though, that you'll need to quarantine the new one, and it's possible they won't get on, and will need to be caged separately, so you will need two cages, at least temporarily.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've moved this thread to Cockatiel Talk so it'll get more answers.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I would use that maybe for a Budgie, but definitely not 2 'tiels. I don't see it as being big enough by a mile - the width isn't very long (always go for longer in width cages) and they'd most likely be sitting at the top more so then the bottom there. 

You are better off going for a cage like Mythara has - it's a really decent sized cage for not just one but two. 

If you are having trouble finding a cage big enough, have a look online in your local classifieds or in your local newspaper. Sometimes you can find nice big ones for a good cheap price. 

http://www.gumtree.com/cgi-bin/list...9&search_terms=bird+cage&min_price=&max_price=

Gumtree is like a classifieds. 

Click the link above and it should come up with a list of bird cages for sale in England/London. Depends where abouts you live but you can search for cages in your area as well.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2009)

> Personally I don't think it is. Although it's very tall, it's quite narrow (for it's height). 'Tiels really do better with wider cages - particularly if they're sharing. We have this cage for our two: http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/birds/...et_cages/40967 It's pretty much the smallest I'd go for two 'tiels. Remember though, that you'll need to quarantine the new one, and it's possible they won't get on, and will need to be caged separately, so you will need two cages, at least temporarily.


Wow! That's really a nice price! 119 punds! They have this cage at a local petstore and the price is 62.900 isk = 292 pounds!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

in all honesty i would not even use that cage for a tiel or a budgie 

I was given one similar with 2 budgies in it, Took one budgie out and the other one still had no room to move around they just sat there doing nothing because all they could do was go from the bottom perch to the top perch by climbing the side of the cage, they couldn't play with the little bit of toys I was able to fit in it 

So I pitched it 

I use these cages - but I don't know if they're able to be bought outside the U.S. 

They are the best cages I've ever owned and I've owned a lot of brands and styles of cages 

Here's the conures in theirs (just out of quarantine and into a nice big cage ) 










heres when I first got one of the cages - it is bare in the pic but like i said I just got it we were getting perches and things for it and Roo decided she didn't want to wait to check it out She wanted in it right then 

Roo is hiding over on the left side of the cage 










Another view of some of the tiels in them 










those are older pics my birds room gets rearranged often as do the birds but you get the point of the cages lol


----------



## MissC (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank You for all your replies..

I think i will just stick with the one cockatiel untill i can save the money for a bigger cage..

Lady really likes her cage, the person i got her off gave her to me in the smallest cage i have eva seen she could barely move up and down..

She spends alot of time going up an down playing with all the different toys in the cage...
Thanx again for all your help


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Atv, if you don't mind me asking, what are them cages called? they'd be perfect.. I'm thinking about selling my 2 big cages and getting something like them two. That way I can stack them ontop of each other and then I'll have room to get my GCC a cage which I think I'll get one of them for her too since they look big enough for one.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Atv, if you don't mind me asking, what are them cages called? they'd be perfect.. I'm thinking about selling my 2 big cages and getting something like them two. That way I can stack them ontop of each other and then I'll have room to get my GCC a cage which I think I'll get one of them for her too since they look big enough for one.


I think I remember her saying that they were these cages 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3402796&ab=hp_lv_smallpet
Atv do they have pull out grates and trays?


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Wow atv I love that cage! I think I just might get that instead of the cage I was looking at, its bigger and a better deal!


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang, if I'd seen the Critter Nation stacked cage I would have gotten the double stack one instead of the two smaller cages I ordered last week... If they hadn't already shipped... Now I'm upset that they will be here Tuesday.

Paid the same price too... it was $230 for my two small (18*22) cages. rats.

I love all the horizontal bars and the huge front doors... what a great deal.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I think I remember her saying that they were these cages
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3402796&ab=hp_lv_smallpet
> Atv do they have pull out grates and trays?


I can't find it anywhere for sale here. 

The closest cage that's similar is this










It blocks off in the middle, but there'll be 4 'tiels in each one.

ETA: I found this one but it's probably too small and it's it's only $199 with a play gym on the top.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the first one Solace but will the top birds be able to poop on the bottom birds? That would not be good


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mum said I can get it. 

The problem is exactly that, Spike. I'd need to find an extra tray that's long enough as well as a grate.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Be careful with those cages Renae, more often than not the bar spacing is too wide. 

I've been pondering getting this cage. Each cage is stacked on another, so they can be separated easily if you don't want them so high.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Triple-Stack...lies?hash=item35a2dbe307&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14








Each cage is about the same space as a flight cage (a little wider and deeper, a little shorter), and they have perfect bar spacing.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah someone mentioned that to me, I was like OH bugger! :blush:

What I am going to do is, put something around the inside of the cages, only going from one side of the door to the other side where the other door starts so I can still open and close it. It'll only be something like a really really thin sheet so they won't be able to put their heads through the cage bars. 

I'd get that one if I had the $300. This one is $150 plus $35 I think for delivery. They are only in the cage if they're outside, and when they are inside they are always out.


----------

